# Have we lost RCI representation on this board??



## Bucky (Mar 16, 2006)

Madge usually responds pretty quickly but I've noticed lately that we're not getting answers nearly as quick as we used to.  I just counted at least 15 questions that have been posted since March 1st that haven't received answers!!!  Or should I say they haven't been posted.

I've always looked forward to reading her answers because they are factual and informative.  Hopefully I'm just missing something.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

Madge's last post (as this is written) was March 15 (yesterday) in this thread:
Timeshare Users Group Bulletin Board - Grand Summit won't participate


----------



## Keitht (Mar 17, 2006)

There had been a gap of about a week in the replies from Madge.  It looks as if RCI might be allowing her to take time off - whatever next ??


----------



## Bucky (Mar 17, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Madge's last post (as this is written) was March 15 (yesterday) in this thread:
> Timeshare Users Group Bulletin Board - Grand Summit won't participate



Yup.  And her last post prior to that was March 8th.  My point being that everytime in the last couple of years she was going to be out of the saddle for any length of time she would post it letting everybody know.  Not that big a deal, just cause for wonder??


----------



## Keitht (Mar 17, 2006)

Bucky said:
			
		

> Yup.  And her last post prior to that was March 8th.  My point being that everytime in the last couple of years she was going to be out of the saddle for any length of time she would post it letting everybody know.  Not that big a deal, just cause for wonder??



Very fair point Bucky.  Speculation may not be productive but it can be fun  .  It's possible she was ill.
Madge being a real person can be a double edged sword.  It's good in that some sort of rapport does build between her and the membership of TUG, but the downside is that her absence means no response at all from RCI.


----------



## ttt (Mar 17, 2006)

Maybe she has been assigned duties relative to the Class Action Lawsuit?   I'm sure RCI will mount a strong defense.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 17, 2006)

RCI just got done dealing with the Grand Mayan fiasco.. 

now they have the Manhattan Club added fees to deal with.


----------



## geekette (Mar 17, 2006)

she's probably at spinning class


----------



## JLB (Mar 17, 2006)

I have several years of experience at interpreting RCI-speak.  I believe I have mastered it as a second language.

In Madge's absence feel free to ask me your RCI questions.  I will try to make the answers at least entertaining.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 17, 2006)

Maybe she's tired of answering all the questions and not being appreciated. Some of us are pretty cruel. I personally think we have taken her for granted, afterall she doesn't have to do it.  shaggy


----------



## roadsister (Mar 17, 2006)

You Are So Right!


----------



## philemer (Mar 28, 2006)

shagnut said:
			
		

> Maybe she's tired of answering all the questions and not being appreciated. Some of us are pretty cruel. I personally think we have taken her for granted, afterall she doesn't have to do it.  shaggy



I agree with your points Shaggy BUT if she is going to be "missing" for 2-3 weeks I think she should post that on the forum. Maybe RCI is training a new representative. 

Phil


----------



## Bucky (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm 100% with you shaggy.  With all the constant whining and bickering that goes on here about RCI's rental and other programs, it would be a cold day in h--- before I would let myself be subjected to the bashing.  I've always felt for her but I also miss having an insider with a wealth of knowledge to query.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 29, 2006)

I've checked with Madge and have been reassured that she's just been snowed under at work.  She has every intention of getting back with us and getting caught up on our questions very soon.


----------

